

The Omnivore (e-Ink Kindle now starts at $79) - rkudeshi
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-omnivore-09282011.html

======
rkudeshi
Buried in the lede of the article which is mostly about the Kindle Fire's
development:

 _Almost giddy with excitement, Bezos retrieves one by one the new crop of
dirt-cheap Kindle e-readers—they start at $79—from a hidden perch on a chair
tucked into a conference room table._

